# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Keeping Contest Tategoi Shiro Omosako from JDKC and HNV

## pieth

Hadir Kembali *JDKC* dan *HNV* akan mengadakan keeping contest di forum KOI-s . Kami berikan ikan pilihan yang terbaik untuk di ikut sertakan dalam acara keeping contest ini
*46* ekor Shiro Utsuri



*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
-Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
-Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
-Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
-Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik–baiknya.
-Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 7 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Februari 2021.


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 46 ekor Shiro Utsuri Omosako kelahiran 2019


*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN* 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp. 2.000.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000.


*Aturan Lelang*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 20 Juli pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


*Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara* 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: *#bid 99=2000 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 2.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)*

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


*Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening*
BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan ada di *Jogjakarta*, biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
Jika Pemenang Lelang Domisili Jakarta bisa di atur pengiriman dan di pool ke Green Garden , baru di lanjut distribusikan ke pemenang lelang
*CP : Pieth 087868882200*


*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 28 Februari 2021 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 2 minggu setelahnya.


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).
dan akan di lakukan penjurian oleh *3 Koi-S judge atau Senior Koi-S*


*HADIAH*
_Jika ikan ter BID semua atau omset 92jt maka hadiah Fix akan keluar sebagai berikut_
*Gold Prize Rp 12.500.000,-
Silver Prize Rp 7.500.000,-
Bronze Prize Rp 5.000.000,-
Jika ikan ter BID semua maka ada tambahan doorprize 5 buah VITAMINERAL* 

Jika ikan tidak ter*Bid* semua atau omset tidak sampai maka hadiah menjadi
Gold Prize *6%*
Silver Prize *5%*
Bronze Prize *4%*
*Hadiah Doorprize tidak keluar

*LAIN – LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

*Foto Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Shiro 1 - 24_: Show












*Spoiler* for _Shiro 25 - 46_: Show












*Video Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _SHIRO 1 - 25_: Show



















*Spoiler* for _SHIRO 26 - 46_: Show

----------


## Slimers

#bid 20=2000

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 30=2000
#bid 45=2000

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 43=2000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=2000
#bid 22=2000

----------


## Greggy

#bid 22=2500

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 1=2000
#bid 4=2000
#bid 18=2100
#bid 20=2100
#bid 27=2000
#bid 30=2100
#bid 43=2100
#bid 45=2100

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> #bid 1=2000
> #bid 4=2000
> #bid 18=2100
> #bid 20=2100
> #bid 27=2000
> #bid 30=2100
> #bid 43=2100
> #bid 45=2100


Woiiii wong tuo kalap

----------


## SunGoKoi

> Woiiii wong tuo kalap


Support dong.....biar rame

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 15=2000

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 23=2000
#bid 24=2000

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 22=2600
#bid 24=2500
#bid 27=2500
#bid 43=2200
#bid 45=2200

----------


## Greggy

#bid 22=2700

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 30=2200
#bid 45=2200

----------


## Slimers

#bid 20=2200

----------


## hilmi_branom

#bid 1=2100
#bid 4=2100

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 45=2300

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 43=2500

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 37=2000

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 22=3000
#bid 43=3000
#bid 45=2500

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 34=2000

----------


## Andy Santoso

#bid 27=2600

----------


## Julianto-Akiong

#bid 3=2000
#bid 20=2300

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 23=2100
#bid 45=2600

----------


## Slimers

#bid 20=2400

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 10=2000

----------


## agustchan68

#bid 18=2200

----------


## Greggy

#bid 22=3100

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 20=3000

----------


## Dedysyah86

#bid 22=3200

----------


## ayahnura

#bid 20=3100

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 27=2700
#bid 45=2700

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 14=2000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 22=3500
#bid 18=2500

----------


## Greggy

#bid 11=2000

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 20=3300

----------


## idung

#bid 43=2200

----------


## idung

#bid 43=3300

----------


## 29kois

#bid 45=2800

----------


## KetapangKoi

#bid 43=3400

----------


## idung

#bid 43=3600

----------


## Andy Santoso

#bid 27=2800

----------


## embun pagi

#bid 20=3400

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 9=2000
#bid 21=2000

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 3=2200
#bid 27=3000
#bid 45=3000

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 20=3500

----------


## embun pagi

#bid 20=3600
#bid 45=3100

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 20 = 3700

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 22 = 3600

----------


## Julianto-Akiong

#bid 3=2300
#bid 22=3700
#bid 38=2000

----------


## Windy

#bid 7=2000

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 20=3900

----------


## embun pagi

#bid 20=4000

----------


## LDJ

#bid 19=2000

permisi miminn..numpang liwat

----------


## AsRiaL

#bid 20=4100

----------


## Hendro19

#bid 29 : 2000

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 17=2000

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 46=2000

----------


## Franks

#bid 18=2600

----------


## toar

#bid 2 :2000
#bid 18:2700
#bid 20:4200
#bid 24:2600

----------


## Franks

#bid 18=2600

----------


## toar

#bid 2 :2000
#bid 18:2700
#bid 20:4200
#bid 24:2600

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=2000
#bid 45=3200

----------


## pieth

> #bid 2 :2000
> #bid 18:2700
> #bid 20:4200
> #bid 24:2600


Om format bid nya : di ganti dengan = om

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 38=2100

----------


## toar

#bid 2=2000
#bid 18=2700
#bid 20=4200
#bid 24=2600

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 20 = 4300
# bid 22 = 4000

----------


## embun pagi

# bid45=3300

----------


## embun pagi

# bid 45=3300

----------


## embun pagi

#bid 45=3300

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 22 = 4000
#bid 10 = 2100

----------


## Abc

> Hadir Kembali *JDKC* dan *HNV* akan mengadakan keeping contest di forum KOI-s . Kami berikan ikan pilihan yang terbaik untuk di ikut sertakan dalam acara keeping contest ini
> *46* ekor Shiro Utsuri
> 
> 
> 
> *TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
> -Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
> -Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
> -Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
> ...


#bid 45:3500

----------


## Franks

#bid 20=4400

----------


## Abc

#bid 45:3500

----------


## SunGoKoi

> #bid 45:3500


Pake tanda  =  om

----------


## Abc

#bid 45=3500

----------


## toar

#bid 31=2100
#bid 25=2000

----------


## coaxs

#bid 24=2700

----------


## Abc

#bid 20=4500

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 38=2200

----------


## Abc

#bid 43=3700

----------


## wibowo_santoso

#bid 15=2100

----------


## agustchan68

#bid 18=2800

----------


## toar

#bid 24= 2800
#bid 32=2000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 40=2000
#bid 11=2100

----------


## Dedysyah86

#bid 22=4100

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 24 = 2900

----------


## wibowo_santoso

#bid 44=2000

----------


## 9KOI

#Bid 4=2200

----------


## wibowo_santoso

#bid 46=2100

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 18=3000

----------


## agustchan68

#bid 18=3100

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 22=4300

----------


## AsRiaL

#bid 36=2000

----------


## toar

#bid 7=2100
#bid 38= 2300

----------


## Dedysyah86

#bid 22=4400

----------


## toar

#bid 18=3200

----------


## zieco

#bid 14=2100

----------


## hilmi_branom

#bid 23=2200

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 46=2200

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 38=2400

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 1=2200

----------


## agustchan68

#bid 18=3300

----------


## TED

#bid 10=2200

----------


## wibowo_santoso

#bid 46=2300

----------


## hilmi_branom

#bid 1=2300

----------


## toar

#bid 10=2300

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 46=2400

----------


## wibowo_santoso

#bid 46=2500

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 45=3700

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 9=2100

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 10 = 2400

----------


## toar

#bid 11=2200

----------


## bedut

#bid 6=2000

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 33=2000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 4=2300
#bid 10=2500
#bid 31=2200

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 30=2300

----------


## toar

#bid 10=2500

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid 35=2000

----------


## bedut

#bid 42=2000

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 10 = 2600

----------


## ch-

#bid 18 = 4000
#bid 20 = 5000
#bid 22 = 5000

----------


## Abc

#bid 45=3800

----------


## agustchan68

#bid 18=4100

----------


## TED

#bid 10=2700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 10=2700

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 18= 4100

----------


## toar

#bid 10=2800
#bid 31=2300

----------


## toar

#bid 10=2800
#bid 31=2300

----------


## Dedysyah86

#bid 22 =5100

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 10 = 2900

----------


## Hendro19

#bid 32 = 2.100

----------


## ch-

#bid 18 = 5000
#bid 22 = 6000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 10=3000
#bid 31=2400

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 45=3900

----------


## Bayuadhi737

300 ratus ribu lagi .... hadiah keluar semua neeh

----------


## edywanz

#45 = 4000

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 24=3000

----------


## idung

#bid 43=3800

----------


## hero

#bid 43=3800

----------


## TED

#bid 10=3100

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 10 = 3100

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 30=2400

----------


## Hendro19

#bid 32=2100

----------


## toar

#bid 10=3200
#bid 31=2500
#bid 24=3100

----------


## Gold Eagle

#bid 7=2200

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=2600

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 18= 5100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 10=3300

----------


## hero

#bid 43= 3900

----------


## coaxs

#bid 24=2900

----------


## ch-

#bid 18 = 6000

----------


## toar

#bid 31=2700

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 10 = 4000
#bid 35 = 2100

----------


## Aaron Oei

#bid 45=4000

----------


## coaxs

#bid 24=3100
#bid 45=4000
#bid 43=4000

----------


## toar

#bid 32=2200
#bid 46=2600

----------


## coaxs

#bid 24=3200

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=2800

----------


## Abc

#bid 43=4000

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 24= 3200

----------


## edywanz

#bid 35 = 2300
#bid 45 = 4300

----------


## Abc

#bid 45=4100

----------


## TED

#bid 10=4100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 11 = 2300

----------


## Hendro19

#bid 5=2000

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 24= 3300

----------


## KetapangKoi

#bid 9=2200

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 9=2300

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 10 = 4200

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 45=4500

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 4=2500

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 24 = 3400

----------


## TED

#bid 10=4500

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 10 = 5000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 38=2500
Permisiiiiiiii capt

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid 35=2400

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 38=2600

----------


## TED

#bid 3=2400

----------


## coaxs

#bid 24=3500

----------


## SunGoKoi

Hollaaa.....

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 4=2600
#bid 38=2700
#bid 35=2500

----------


## Saskiagotik

> Hollaaa.....


Salam kenal om , saya saskia dari jakarta selatan

----------


## Abc

#bid 43=4100

----------


## SunGoKoi

> Salam kenal om , saya saskia dari jakarta selatan


Makasih om...salam kenal juga

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 38=2800

----------


## idung

#bid 43=4100

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 35 = 2600

----------


## idung

#bid 43=4200

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 30=2500

----------


## Abc

#bid 45=4800

----------


## Saskiagotik

> Makasih om...salam kenal juga


Aku bukan om .... kan saskia ....

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 35=2700
#bid 38=2900

Permisi

----------


## edywanz

#27  = 3100
#35  = 2800
#45  = 4600

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 24 = 3600
#bid 35 = 2800

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 38=3000

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 35 = 3000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 35=2900

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 3=2700

----------


## marcus123

#bid 20=5100

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 3= 2500

----------


## toar

#bid 11=2400

----------


## 29kois

#bid 30=2600

----------


## TED

#bid 3=2800

----------


## Greggy

#bid 11=2500

----------


## toar

#bid 31=2900

----------


## SunGoKoi

> #bid 30=2600


aww..... :Boink:

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 35=3100
#bid 38=3100

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 31= 3000

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 3=3000

----------


## KetapangKoi

#bid 9=2400

----------


## ch-

#bid 20 = 6000

----------


## pieth

Sudah Mencapat Omsetnya yah

Hadiah Fix Price dan doorprize Vitamineralnya Keluar

Lanjutkannnnnnnn

----------


## TED

#bid 3=3100

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 3= 3200

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 3=3300

----------


## SunGoKoi

> Sudah Mencapat Omsetnya yah
> 
> Hadiah Fix Price dan doorprize Vitamineralnya Keluar
> 
> Lanjutkannnnnnnn


cuma vita aja om

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 35 = 3200

----------


## TED

#bid 3=3500

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> cuma vita aja om


Sungokoi cuman satu saja?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 11=2600

----------


## 9KOI

#Bid 3=3700

----------


## ayahnura

#bid 4=2700

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 1=2400

----------


## hilmi_branom

#bid 1=2500

----------


## SunGoKoi

> Sungokoi cuman satu saja?


bingung.... :Playball:

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 4=2800
#bid 35=3300

----------


## TED

#bid 3=4000

----------


## Julianto-Akiong

#bid 3=3800
#bid 22=6100
#bid 38=3200

----------


## SunGoKoi

mana suhu frostbite ya.... :Director:

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 19=2200

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 1=2600

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> mana suhu frostbite ya....


Beliau kasih u kesempatan

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 45=5000

----------


## SunGoKoi

> Beliau kasih u kesempatan


ah...ga seru, ga ada beliau dan master shifu msdl

----------


## Julianto-Akiong

#bid3=4100

----------


## hilmi_branom

#bid 1=2700

----------


## Greggy

#bid 11=2700

----------


## pieth

Yg belum terbid masih ada yg bagus lho
Jangan sampai lolos

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 9=2500

----------


## pieth

*Doorprize di tambah yah
HISILK 1dus Untuk 4 orang 🔥

Happy Bidding ‼*

----------


## toar

#bid 31=3100

----------


## toar

#bid 11=2800

----------


## ch-

#bid 22 = 7000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 38=3300

----------


## Greggy

#bid 11=3000

----------


## KetapangKoi

#bid 9=2600

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid 15=2200

----------


## bedut

Bukan kaleng-kaleng... TOP

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 9=2700

----------


## Abc

#bid 45=5100

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 15=2500

----------


## pieth

> Yg belum terbid masih ada yg bagus lho
> Jangan sampai lolos





> *Doorprize di tambah yah
> HISILK 1dus Untuk 4 orang 🔥
> 
> Happy Bidding ‼*


Reminderrrrrrr

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 45=5200

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 35 = 3400

----------


## Julianto-Akiong

#bid 38=3500
#bid 3=4100

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 16=2000

----------


## plasma11

#bid 39=2000

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid 27=3100

----------


## Julianto-Akiong

#bid 22=7100

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 30=2700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 35=3500
#bid 31=3200

----------


## toar

#bid 19= 2300

----------


## wibowo_santoso

#bid 46=2700

----------


## TED

#bid 3=4100

----------


## toar

#bid 31=3300

----------


## TED

#bid 3=4200

----------


## embun pagi

#bid 30=2800

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 35 = 3600

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 19=2500

----------


## toar

#bid 46=2800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 31=3500

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 40 = 2100

----------


## toar

#bid 35=3700

----------


## wibowo_santoso

#bid 46=2900

----------


## Abc

#bid 45=5300

----------


## KetapangKoi

#bid 9=2800

----------


## toar

#bid 21=2100

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 39=2100

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 1=2800

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 30=2900

----------


## ch-

#bid 22 = 8000

----------


## hilmi_branom

#bid 1=2900

----------


## edywanz

#bid 08 = 2000
#bid 27 = 3500

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 16=2100

----------


## edywanz

#bid 8 = 2000

----------


## edywanz

#bid 35 = 3900

----------


## embun pagi

#bid 30=3000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid40 = 2200

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 39 = 2200

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid 19=2600

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 40 = 2200

----------


## toar

#bid 31=3600

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 40 = 2300

----------


## OPPA

#bid 01=3000

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 45=5500

----------


## OPPA

#bid 1=3000

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 30=3100

----------


## hilmi_branom

#bid 19=2700

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 4= 2900

----------


## toar

#bid 6=2100

----------


## plasma11

#bid 39=2300

----------


## Bibo

#bid 17 = 2100

----------


## embun pagi

#bid 30=3200

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 4=3000

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 28=2000

----------


## toar

#bid 11=3100

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid 19=2800

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 30=3300
#bid 43=4300

----------


## hilmi_branom

#bid 19=2900

----------


## hero

#bid 43= 4400

----------


## Bibo

#bid 12 = 2000

----------


## asnanto

#bid 9=2900

----------


## 29kois

#bid 30=3400

----------


## SunGoKoi

> #bid 30=3400


 :Boink: ..... :Juggle:

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid 19=3000

----------


## 29kois

:Ban:  


> .....

----------


## SunGoKoi

> ����������


 :Peace: ...... :Peace:

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 30=3500

----------


## asnanto

#bid 43=4500

----------


## Saskiagotik

Mesra banget sih om di atas ini

----------


## SunGoKoi

> Mesra banget sih om di atas ini


 :Popcorn:  :Pop2:

----------


## embun pagi

#bid 30=3600

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 30=3700

----------


## Bsusanto

#31 bid= 3700

----------


## KetapangKoi

#bid 9=3000

----------


## embun pagi

#bid 30=3800

----------


## bedut

> #bid 30=3700


Wong Tuo boleh tahan laaa staminanyo

----------


## SunGoKoi

> Wong Tuo boleh tahan laaa staminanyo


 :Rockon:  :Lock1:

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 31=3700

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 30=3900

----------


## Saskiagotik

> Wong Tuo boleh tahan laaa staminanyo


Telur stengah mateng nga dong coba tanya , berapa butir sehariii

----------


## SunGoKoi

> Telur stengah mateng nga dong coba tanya , berapa butir sehariii


 :Director:  :Bump2:

----------


## asnanto

#bid 9=3100

----------


## hero

#bid 43= 4600

----------


## embun pagi

#bid 30=4000

----------


## toar

#bid 31=3800

----------


## asnanto

#bid 43=4700

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 30=4100

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 4=3100

----------


## hero

#bid 43= 4800

----------


## embun pagi

#bid 30=4200

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 31=3900

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 13=2000

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 30=4300

----------


## toar

#bid 31=4000

----------


## pieth

*Lanjutkan ‼*

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 43=4900

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 41=2000

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 3=4300

----------


## KetapangKoi

#bid 9=3200

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 31=4100

----------


## embun pagi

#bid 30=4400

----------


## asnanto

#bid 9=3300

----------


## idung

#bid 43=5000

----------


## toar

#bid 4=3200

----------


## TED

#bid 4=3200

----------


## asnanto

#bid 30=4500

----------


## TED

#bid 4=3300

----------


## embun pagi

:Second: 


> #bid 30=4500


 ����������

----------


## Greggy

#bid 11=3200

----------


## toar

#bid 11=3300

----------


## asnanto

#bid 26=2000

----------


## toar

#bid 4=3400

----------


## pieth

Masih lanjuttt

Halo om toar , wah ID nya sudah lawas sekali nih dr 2009

----------


## toar

2009 bikinnya, aktifnya skrg om. hahahahahahahha

----------


## KetapangKoi

#bid 9=3400

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 4=3500

----------


## TED

#bid 4=3500

----------


## embun pagi

#bid 30=4600

----------


## pieth

> 2009 bikinnya, aktifnya skrg om. hahahahahahahha


Haaaaa , mantap ommm 2009 sudah 11 tahun yg lalu. Sudah dedengkot nih pasti. Jam terbang tinggi

----------


## toar

#bid 4=3700

----------


## TED

#bid 4=3600

----------


## pieth

Sisa 1 ekor nomor 29 yg belum di bid nih , ayoooo

----------


## bedut

> Sisa 1 ekor nomor 29 yg belum di bid nih , ayoooo


Kasi laaa buat 29kois, kesian dia ngambek

----------


## Greggy

#bid 15=2600

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 4=3800

----------


## TED

#bid 10=5100

----------


## asnanto

> Kasi laaa buat 29kois, kesian dia ngambek


 :Party:  :Kiss:

----------


## Greggy

#bid 25=2100

----------


## toar

#bid 4=4000

----------


## ch-

#bid 29 = 2000

kasian banget sisa 1

----------


## pieth

> #bid 29 = 2000
> 
> kasian banget sisa 1


Waaaaaaaaaaaa hahahaha mantappppp kokooooo

----------


## asnanto

> #bid 29 = 2000
> 
> kasian banget sisa 1


wkwkwkkw....mantap

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 35 = 4000

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 2=2100

----------


## toar

#bid 24=3700

----------


## pieth

*Jika Omset mencapai  idr 150.000.000

TAMBAH LAGI doorprize Lucky Draw 1 Tiket Japan Trip PP atau di uangkan senilai 7jt rupiah !!*

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 24 = 3800

----------


## asnanto

#bid 9=3500
#bid 30=4700

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 4=4100

----------


## pieth

> *Jika Omset mencapai  idr 150.000.000
> 
> TAMBAH LAGI doorprize Lucky Draw 1 Tiket Japan Trip PP atau di uangkan senilai 7jt rupiah !!*


Skrg doorprize yg sudah keluar adalah
5pcs Vitamineral
1dus Hisilk 4pack untuk 4pemenang

----------


## toar

#bid 24=3900

----------


## toar

#bid 31=4200

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 24 = 4000

----------


## KetapangKoi

#bid 9=3600

----------


## asnanto

#bid 9=4000

----------


## toar

#bid 24=4100

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 31=4300

----------


## toar

#bid 4=4200

----------


## pieth

Sebentar lagiiii yahhh

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 20=6100

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 18=6100

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 22=8100

----------


## 29kois

#bid 45=5600

----------


## Bsusanto

#bid 4=4300

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 2 = 2200

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 2 = 2300

----------


## toar

:Dance:  :Heh:

----------


## Hendra HND

Gemuk jg no 2😅

----------


## pieth

> #bid 4=4300


Hola om Bsusanto

----------


## toar

> Hola om Bsusanto


 :Peace:  :Peace:

----------


## pieth

> #bid 4=4300


Om bisa cek inbox saya yah

----------


## Windy

#bid 7 = 2300

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 2 = 2400

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 2 = 2500

----------


## pieth

> 


Om cek inbox saya ya om

----------


## pieth

Closeddddd

Om Bsusanto mohon di baca inbox nya ya thank you

----------


## toar

> Om cek inbox saya ya om


siap omm  ::

----------


## toar

> Om cek inbox saya ya om


siap omm  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Waduh, sudah selesai ya....

Selamat bagi para pemenang auction.

----------


## pieth

Nomor 36 id Asrial

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nomor 35 , 40 id HendraHND

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran 28 , 34 id Crazyguy

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
21/07 10:38:02
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 4,000,000.00
28 34 omosako
Ref 021103802798

----------


## bedut

pembayaran ikan#42 id:bedut

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id OPPA nomor 1

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nomor 10 id TED

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 9 , 26 , 30 id asnanto

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 44 , 46 id wibowosantoso

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
22/07 11:20:20
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 4,900,000.00
KC shiro 44, 46 a.n. Wibowo
Ref 022112020414

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 5 id Hendro19

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 3 , 4 , 18 , 20 , 22 , 31 id Bsusanto

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 29 id ch-

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 2 dan 13 id leoherry

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 15 , 25 id greggy

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 14 id zieco

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 38 id julianto_akiong

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 7 id windy

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 8 , 27 id edywanz

Total ikan 5.5jt
Ongkir 200rb

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 6 , 11 , 21 , 24 , 32 id toar

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 12 , 17 id bibo

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 16 id mattdemon

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 19 id wandy lesmana

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 23 id hilmi_branom

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 37 id movenpick7

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 39 id plasma11

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 45 id 29kois

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 43 id idung

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 33 , 41
Id mikaelsebastian dan saskiagotik

----------


## pieth

Undian

VitaMineral:
Asnanto
Asrial
Greggy
Greggy
Toar

Hisilk : 
Leo Herry
Crazyguy
Oppa
29kois

Congrats to all winner

----------


## pieth

> Undian
> 
> VitaMineral:
> Asnanto
> Asrial
> Greggy
> Greggy
> Toar
> 
> ...

----------


## 29kois

> 


Horeeee...dapet cemilan sore buat ngeteh....thank you om Pieth

----------


## asnanto

Shiro no.9 size 55 cm

https://ibb.co/ZVj6H5q

----------


## asnanto

Shiro no.9 size 55 cm

----------


## asnanto

Shiro no.30 size 55 cm

----------


## idung

Gimana masukan photo dan video nya om

----------


## pieth

Om kirim ke WA saya saja biar saya uploadin om

----------


## TED

OMOSAKO SHIRO, Nr. 10, Size 52 cm



[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## wibowosantoso

Shiro no. 46, 49cm

----------


## CrazyGuy

No 28 size 54cm

----------


## CrazyGuy

No 34 size 57cm

----------


## pieth

Update ikan no 43 size 40cm

----------


## pieth

Nomor 1 58cm

----------


## pieth

Update no38 45cm

----------


## pieth

No 17 52cm

----------


## pieth

Hasil Penjurian KC Omosako Shiro

Juri 1
1. Nomor 34
2. Nomor 1
3. Nomor 38

Juri 2
1. Nomor 34
2. Nomor 1
3. Nomor 38

Juri 3
1. Nomor 34
2. Nomor 1
3. Nomor 9

Dengan demikian Hasil Juara KC Shiro Omosako

Gold Prize Ikan *Nomor 34*
Silver Prize Ikan *Nomor 1*
Bronze Prize Ikan *Nomor 38*

SELAMAT KEPADA PARA PEMENANG !!

----------

